# Re-excision of previous  Lumpectomy



## carol52 (Jul 9, 2012)

Is this a possibility ? Would this not be just a Mastectomy ?  
  1st surgery was a Right breast Lumpectomy w/right axillary Lymphadenectomy  sentinel lymph node BX.    Positive margins. 2nd surgery  listed as Re-excsion of previous Lumpectomy.  Can anyone help  me with this ?

As always very much appreciate everyones help


----------



## deborahcook4040 (Jul 11, 2012)

we code these as 19301 with a modifier 78 and have no trouble getting paid.


----------



## carol52 (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks so much for your answer . I will make a note of that for future use.


----------



## Williealawishes (Aug 9, 2012)

We also use the same code 19301 but we use the 58 modifier.


----------



## tcooper@tupelosurgery.com (Aug 9, 2012)

We also use the 19301 with a 58 modifier. Your reimbursement is greater with the 58 modifier and the 58 modifier states that the procedure is more extensive then the first procedure. Hope this helps...


----------



## wcarmignani (Aug 13, 2012)

another issue with modifier 78 is the global period does not restart as it does with 58. My physician lists possible reoperation for an inability to clear margins on the 1st surgery so when she has to go back for re-excision we can use the 58 which is then supported


----------

